# Countdown bis BC



## Xathras (23. November 2006)

Hallo, 

macht doch auf eure Seite einen Countdown-Tages-Zähler bis zum 16. Januar. 
"Noch xx Tage bis zum Erscheinen von Burning Crusade"
Denn wen interessiert schon Sylvester? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Elune sei mit euch


----------



## Thoa (23. November 2006)

Elune ist doof. das mal zum einen!
Zweitens finde ich die Idee auch nicht so prickeld. Vielleicht wird der Release ja doch noch verschoben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fakt ist aber.. die wenigstens Spieler bekommen am Relasetag ihr BC.. wird wohl ne Zeit dauern bis alle raus sind.. man darf hier die Menge nicht vergessen. Ich wäre ja dafür das man sich das "Programm" im Internet gegen eine Abbuchung kaufen könnte. die Verpackung bekommst dnan mit der Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wie gesagt.. Countdown lohnt noch nicht.. eine Woche davor wärs vielleicht nicht.

Gruß Gruß


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Da mir grad schrecklich langeweilig war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://bc.h-bomb.ch/


----------



## Xathras (23. November 2006)

> Elune ist doof. das mal zum einen!


lol. ungläubiger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Fakt ist aber.. die wenigstens Spieler bekommen am Relasetag ihr BC


fakt? was hast du für quellen? teilweise gebe ich dir da aber recht, da ich vermute dass nur die wenigsten spieler ihren account updaten können weil die webserver anfangs mal wieder überlastet sein werden...



> Ich wäre ja dafür das man sich das "Programm" im Internet gegen eine Abbuchung kaufen könnte. die Verpackung bekommst dnan mit der Post


damit könnte ich auch leben... wer nicht gerade die coll ed gekauft bekommt ausser ner schachtel und dem nötigen key eh nicht vielmehr.



> Und wie gesagt.. Countdown lohnt noch nicht.. eine Woche davor wärs vielleicht nicht.


und wie gesagt... glaube ich nicht das es bei der versendung grosse probleme geben wird, ausser blizzard begrenzt bewusst die anzahl. 
natürlich kann bis zum 16.jan noch viel passieren, dennoch halte ich es nicht für falsch dennoch so zu planen als wenn bc wie offiziell angekündigt rauskommt.

mir gefällt meine idee immernoch und aktuell ergibt
select datediff(day, getdate(), '16.01.2007')
54 verbleibende tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



elune sei mit euch


----------



## Rascal (23. November 2006)

Xathras schrieb:


> 54 verbleibende tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


SQL rundet scheisse....

53 Tage 19 Stunden 45 Minuten
Ausser ich hab mich verrechnet xD


----------



## Xathras (23. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Da mir grad schrecklich langeweilig war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (23. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> SQL rundet scheisse....
> 
> 53 Tage 19 Stunden 45 Minuten
> Ausser ich hab mich verrechnet xD


ich würd sagen stimmt beides, je nachdem man rechnet. 
ich war nur zu faul für eine genauere bestimmung und bin nach vollen tagen gegangen und der 16.Jan ist dann der 54. Tag

so jetzt hab ich eine neue startseite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerknight (1. Dezember 2006)

Gibts ne Möglichkeit den Zähler in mein Gildenforum reinzuklatschen?
(Ich meine direkt den Zähler net den Link)


----------



## Rascal (2. Dezember 2006)

Meinen höchstens als iFrame...

Aber schau mal auf der buffed.de Startseite, da hats einen als Flash...


----------



## Killerknight (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich finds net ^^


----------



## Thoa (2. Dezember 2006)

Buffed Startseite -> Dann ein bisschen runterscrollen -> Rechts unter den Werbebannern.. oder eigentlich dazwischen findest du ihn.

Das ganze sollte man auch auf der eigenen Homepage einbauen können. 
Der momentane Code müsste so lauten:


```
<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="bccountdown2.swf" id="bccountdown2" name="bccountdown2" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" quality="high" wmode="opaque" height="250" width="300">
```
Gehört eben die Source umgeschrieben damit auf Buffed zugegriffen wird. Weiss nun nicht ob das im Sinne von Buffed ist, oder ob es generell geht. Habs nicht versucht.


----------



## Xathras (13. Dezember 2006)

jubel *daumenhoch*
finde ich eine sinnvolle ergänzung für die buffed.de startseite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



hab hier am quellcode noch den link absolut gemacht... so sollte es nun auch auf anderen seiten funktionieren. 

```
<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.buffed.de/bccountdown2.swf" id="bccountdown2" name="bccountdown2" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" quality="high" wmode="opaque" height="250" width="300">
```

ich finde aber, dass, wenn man dies so auf seiner seite einbaut (einverständnis von buffed.de vorausgesetzt) dass man noch einen link zum urheber (buffed.de) setzt. so haben beide seiten was davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smasher2k6 (13. Dezember 2006)

ist es irgendwie möglch sowas als signatur zu machen.
Hätte das gern bei uns im gilden forum als signatur.

Nur weiß ich net wie das aussehen muss.

html und bbcode sind erlaubt.


----------



## Xathras (14. Dezember 2006)

einfach den code im "Quelltext" in die Signatur einfügen


----------

